# New pic of my 4 months old blue gsd Enakai.



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi to all,

As promised some updates of Enakai  She is now 4 months old and doing great. As you can see, we can still carry her


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

She's gorgeous


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's just too cute :wub:


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

What a beauty :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She's stunning!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

pretty pretty. the both of yous!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Very beautiful dog! Lovely lady and scenery too


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Sooooo stunning... what a gorgeous girl. Cannot wait to see how she matures!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

wow she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

She's breath taking! I think I want a blue:wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is soooooo pretty!


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG, gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Could she be bribed to sneak away?


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot everyone for the nice comments 

@Magnolia: probably but you will have to deal first with her big brother Kailash


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting a new pic, like everyone else I am very curious to see her grow up. She is so pretty!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot  I will post more definitively. I think i have a pic of her dad, he is a solid blue gsd too. I will post it tonight once i'm back from work. She might look like him but since her mum is black and tanned, i'm really not sure.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

*Enakai's parents*

This is Enakai's parents :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS! :wub:


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

She doesnt seem to be expressing the color pattern of her dam, so probably look like her sire when all grown up.


----------



## kateydog (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone 



dawnandjr said:


> She doesnt seem to be expressing the color pattern of her dam, so probably look like her sire when all grown up.


that's what i thought too. Here is another pic of her dad. She starts to look like him apart from the eyes, they still look very different (hers are very light blue on the day light and more green indoor).


----------

